# Why isn't my shiny new Nexus pulling the 4.0.2 update?



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm at home, on my WiFi. System Updates says its exists, but the download failed. The Retry Download button doesn't seem to do anything. Tap it, nothing happens. Reboot, same thing. Disconnect wifi, reconnect wifi, same result. Is there a tmp file that needs to be deleted to kick this thing?

I did notice that when I disconnect from WiFi, I get very little cellular data in my home, relative to the Tbolt which did keep a stable data signal in the house.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Direct link to files

You can always pull updates from here

If you need help, feel free to ask.

edit: full tutorial can be found Here


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

Going to give it a day or so before I start going that route. Not even going to root it yet. Thanks though!


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

No need to root if you deicide to use those, they are stock images.
As far as your ota goes, try searching your tmp directory for it


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> No need to root if you deicide to use those, they are stock images.
> As far as your ota goes, try searching your tmp directory for it


I just meant that thats an involved effort to go through, especially since I've already DLed all my apps and set things up.









I'm not seeing anything in /sdcard/tmp at all. Where is the update supposed to cache to while it DLs?

Edit - Astro gets nothing when I search for just ICL53F.​
Edit 2 - Should also mention that my cellular data is spotty at best, and very weak. Even outdoors, where my previous Android phones get full 3G/4G, the Nexus barely gets anything at all.​


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

What version are you on?


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> What version are you on?


4.0.1, ITL41D.

Just went through Settings>Apps and cleared Data/Cache on a number of Google, Android, and Market services and rebooted. As it reboots, right before it hits the lock screen, it says 'Android is upgrading' for a few seconds, then pops the lock screen. Nothing changes though, no updates or changed. No change on the System Updates screen either.

Didn't clear account data from Market though . . . not sure if thats applicable or not.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Look in your cache folder, I believe the latest update is el13 our something like that


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Look in your cache folder, I believe the latest update is el13 our something like that


There's nothing in /cache or /sdcard/tmp. Went through several cache folders under /sdcard/Android too. They're all empty according to Astro, and it is set to show hidden files. Even tried a free cache cleaner app.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Wish I could help more but, my device is in the delivery still.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i mean if i were you i would just go ahead and unlock and root it....and then load a rom thats updated to 4.0.2 already...like either revolution or fabolous's deodexed stock rom. that would be your best bet...


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> i mean if i were you i would just go ahead and unlock and root it....and then load a rom thats updated to 4.0.2 already...like either revolution or fabolous's deodexed stock rom. that would be your best bet...


I may flash the stock 4.0.2 image Sunday, but I'm not going to root it just yet. I always wait at least a week or so before I root a new phone, to make sure its good hardware before I void my warranty.







And with the data issues, I suspect this one may be a lemon. If the 4.0.2 flash/update doesn't address it, I talk to Verizon.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

holy fuuuu synik4l...got enough thanks under your belt!?


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, after a serious case of insomnia, and some more Googling on the problem, I decided to do a Factory Reset. Which, I'm fairly sure, they would have done anyway if I took it back to the store. Good news is, that seems to have worked. After just a few minutes after I connected to my WiFi, it popped saying the update had been downloaded and if I wanted to install it.

The bad news is that I have to recopy all my pictures back over, and redownload several sets of game data files.







Could be worse.

Here's hoping that the 4.0.2 update addresses the low signal/spotty data I've been seeing.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

It should...you might even get 4.0.3 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> It should...you might even get 4.0.3 if I'm not mistaken


we're still a ways away from the 4.0.3 OTA release... Might be weeks, from what I've read about the 4.0.3 source code release that just occurred.


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

No 4.0.3, just .2. Twitter feed is exploding with people compiling 4.0.3 builds from AOSP though. Still, doesn't seem like the signal strength improved much, if at all. Usually sitting at -110 with only a colored dot on the low end of bars.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Nothing scientific but the nexus seems to pull less signal than my droid x. Not horrible, but not impressive for sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

